# Where to find breeches?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Smartpak has a section of their catalogs to plus sizes, have them email you one. I know a lot of people like their selection.

Plus-Size Riding Gear - Rider Apparel & Gear from SmartPak Equine


----------



## callidorre (Dec 7, 2011)

Irideons, Boinks, Tuffriders, Devon-Aire (pretty sure I have a pair of Devon Aires in like a 42 that I picked up on consignment for like $10- I've just never really worn them) -Smartpak doesn't carry all of these. Smartpak has created their own plus sized breeches (Bradley breeches) too and started selling them this year.

If you're looking for thinner fabric, I've got Irideon tights and knee patch Boinks that are both light weight. I wear a 3x in breeches, so all of these breeches carry at least up to 3x.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gibbsgirl (Sep 9, 2012)

This is a great company
1824 for Plus Sizes in Equestrian Clothing on Equestrian Collections | EQUESTRIAN COLLECTIONS.COM


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have 2x Boinks . They are light cotton and very comfortable. Irideons are nice but too hot for summer riding, IMO.

The Boinks full seat Plus size are great. I really am between the 1x and 2x. If you wear a 16 pant, get the 1x. Even an 18 pant you can use the 1x. larger, well go a size up. the 2x are too long for me, but what the heck. I like their looseness.


----------



## silverfae (Dec 29, 2011)

I ride in the Irideon tights, and I love them - they are very light weight and comfy.


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

I am a big fan of Tuffriders.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Good bargain here Tuffrider COTTON Pull On Breeches in Ladies PLUS Sizes | eBay

You may not win fashion prizes but they are warm and thick and don't make you look like a sausage trying to burst out of its skin!


----------

